# Birth control and IBS



## radgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Have any of the ladies in our forum found BC to be of some help with their IBS symptoms. It seems like very 28 days or so, when that time of the month is rolling around, my flare ups are 10x worse. Please chime in on this one. I'd like to hear everyone's experiences.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

I honestly can't say that BC has helped my IBS... It's just as bad if I get it when I'm off it and on my period.But like it was discussed in another thread, PMS can make you more susceptible to a flare up. Just thinking about it - you're bleeding thus losing energy (and in my opinion, you're immune system probably isn't up to par during this time), on top of the cramps. I find I feel bad enough during my period that having an out-burst of D wouldn't make it that much worse.


----------



## Linda.L. (Mar 3, 2008)

I had horrible IBS and went back on BC for pms reasons and it really seemed to help my IBS. I have since gone off the BC and am now experiencing IBS again. I truley believe my IBS is hormonal as it has always been really bad @ pms time. I am now trying TuZen which is a probiotic that the pharmacist said a lot of people are having sucess with, I don't want to be on the pill anymore if I can help it.


----------



## mjkj (Jul 25, 2007)

radgirl-5 months ago i was put on BC because of a cyst rupture and left side pain. Both Yaz and Yazmine didn't help, but now I'm on DESOGEN....works great for me. My acne is gone, my breasts don't hurt for three weeks and my bloating is under better control. I can't say it's all due to it...I try to have 2 cups of peppermint tea/day, helps with bloating and I'm careful about sugar intake. There are so many BC pills out there....they all are a little different. 70% of my bloating is/was due to food allergies (immune system disorder). I eat plain, no fat, no fructose and minimal sugar. You'll need to experiment but hopefully you'll find something that helps you feel better. You may have one or multiple food intolerances...they cause gas/bloat ect. You could try eliminating one "food group" for 2 weeks and see how you feel. Start with the most common like wheat, milk, soy, peanutsgood luck!-Miranda*I am not intending to treat or diagnose, this is strictly advice, please see a medical professional and consult with them before making changes*


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

What you girls had to say does sound very interesting. Maybe it's something in your specific BC?I first went on Alesse to control my PMS after having an ovarian cyst, like mjkj. Worked like a charm! I was on it for a few years then my doctor said I should 'step up' to Marvelon. To be honest, I'm personally experiencing the exact opposite. In roughly the same time that I've had IBS, I notice my BC doesn't seem to be controlling my PMS anymore... strange.Maybe I need a new one..


----------



## pstoned486 (Mar 5, 2008)

Interesting.... your replies are consistent with my research and experiences : BC/HRT can improve or worsen IBS symptoms, (both constipation and diarrhea, as contradictory as it may seem). It depends on the individual, which likely is dependent on various genes. For those whose symptoms/IBS are exacerbated by "the female cycle" and/or BC/HRT, I am interested in how many of you, who are now plague by chronic symptoms, experienced, initially, an acute onset of IBS. Such was my tragic introduction to IBS, almost 3 years ago, within a few days after starting HRT for the SECOND time in my life, after my FORMER endocrinologist pressured me into taking the meds....... despite me crying in fear and describing the gorey details of my tragic experience with HRT less than 1.5 years eariler, after being prescribed the sh!t for the first time.At any rate, the estrogen/progesterone virtually obliterated my bowel function. Granted, I had *always had a tendency towards constipation....... *since puberty, at least; however, following my second exposure to exogeneous estrogen/progesterone, I was lucky if I sh!t once a week. No joke, I would have a bowel movement once every 2 weeks. At first when I tried to get help, I would even bring my parents with me to the GI doctors because they simply did not believe me. Basically, I would have to scoop the #### out of the toilet and carry it outside to dispose of in the pail where my dad would shovel the dog sh!t. I did not weight my ####, but it was at least 3-5 lbs. and larger than a small child. It was ungodly.Fortunately, on a message board I used to post on, someone PM'd me with a remedy, which literally CURED my constipation (and saved my life, as I could barely function from the pain of being so backed up): none other than the Global Healing Center's OxyPowder. Unfortunately, because my IBS is a symptom of a larger problem, I still suffer greatly: while no longer constipation in the sense that most people would define (solid matter), I am literally "constipation" with gas, which (as with ALL of my other [female] symptoms, some of the GI, most of the them non-GI), the trapped gas lasts ~3.5 weeks out of every 4 weeks. Normally a size 2, I literally look pregnant 90% of the time because my abdomen is so distended with gas that I cannot expel, no matter how hard I try.At any rate, that's my main issue now. If anyone knows of anything to help, please let me know... I've tried a LAUNDRY LIST of remedies, supplements, etc., but nothing seems to offer any significant relief:activated charcoal aloe vera juice/aloe vera capsulesAngosturas Bitters Anti-parasite/candida formulas (including the Global Healing Center's Parabuster (new formula called Paratrex)colostrumdigestive enzymes (many, many brands - including a few formulas from Enzymedica) fennel extract fiber products/supplements (many, many brands/types) herbal teas (MANY types) probiotics (many brands, including 3-4 Natren products)Serralone (serratiapeptidase)Triphala (an Ayurvedic combination herbal formula)The ONLY thing thus far that has offered considerable relief is a magnesium citrate laxative solution, which concerns me in terms of a long term treatment option, based on the potential electrolyte imbalances in particular, as well as a few other sides. I just started using this about 2 weeks ago, and I had planned to use it short term only - for the next 1.5 months, until my surgey (non-GI related surgery); however, my surgery may end up being postponed (due to malpractice issues/physician biases), in which case I'm not really sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## tova194 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Pstoned,your story was of interest to me since i am 50 years old and as far as i can remember i suffered from constipation which was managed relatively well through diet, fibers and strong discipline. i am 5 years into menopause (no HRT) and it seems like my digestive system is just not responding or if if does respond any remedy that is working from chlorrela to digestive enzymes to flax seed just does not work anymore and i have to rely on osmotic laxative.I was disappointed to read that HRT made you worse since i thought that is i do take it it might help my digestive system worl better since there is a correlation between hormones and function of the gut . You said that you are using oxypowder (i have been using it as well( . Are you using it on a regular basses. It seems to me that it is more harmful then the magnesium citrate.Tova


----------



## radgirl (Jan 16, 2008)

I can definitely say that my IBS is FAR worse when that time of the month is about to come around. The bloating, gas, smell, pain, you name it, it's all 100x magnified compared to the rest of the month. As it is, I have to be very careful with what I eat and how much. I have CD/GI, can no longer consume dairy (cow anyway, some goat is ok). I can eat very limited fruits and veggies. Just had some grapes, we'll see how I do. Have to watch the sugar. Etc...etc..etc..... I was on BC for 10 years and even while on the BC, my IBS started up when I was 25. But my thought process is that if my IBS is horrible around my period, would it be better if I were on a good BC? Or do I just "manage" the best I can around that time? I don't know.


----------



## Sian (Nov 23, 2008)

I've found since being fitted with the Mirena IUD, my IBS is no worse than at any other time of the month - and it did used to be worse than normal, which my doctor said was common, as women are ' so tightly packed down there. '. Nothing helped the symptoms save the fitting of the IUD, since my periods were also very heavy, and painful anyway. I still have IBS, but no worse time - yes, it's all bad, but it does not get more intense at that time of the month now. Mirena is a no-bleed, and within 6-12 months most women should not bleed at all. The bad bit was having it fitted. Having a normal IUD fitted is bad enough. Having one taken out and another replaced at the same time is horrendous. My mother says the pain is worse than hard labor, although I have never had children so I cannot personally compare. I tried the Mirena twice and because I wanted to be in control of my periods, I decided to go back on to a normal device. After three years they advised I try the Mirena again, so twice one was taken out and one fitted. Arrrrgh! Such deep pain it made even IBS seem mild. I did not know what to do, I wanted some-one to knock me out. I know, however, in the US and Canada they will fit in a hospital and use anesthetic, in the UK, if your GP is qualified, then it's done in the surgery and -- oh dear. Do Not Want! I can say in my case the Mirena has definitely helped the menstrual-time IBS. Not the general run-of-the-mill-every-day IBS







just the exacerbated period-time kind.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I used to get a lot of GI symptoms with my horrid period. I had really heavy and painful periods until I started on bc. Now they're still not pleasant, but they're not nearly as bad. The intensity of IBS symptoms during this time has also decreased about as much as the bad period symptoms.


----------



## Jenniaddams (Dec 6, 2008)

My ibs started with my periods. I also had horrible periods...10 days long and so heavy i was changing protection less than hourly! I eventually went to the doctors many about 4 years 5 years later when i was about 15 and he put me on the pill (microgynon 30) and it improved my periods a lot (still painful but used to be so bad i literally couldnt move) and helped with the worsening of my ibs at that time of the month. I wasnt officially diagnosed with ibs until i was about 17 and i now use imodium and peppermint tea to control and ease it. Still not 100% but i am a lot better than i was.


----------

